# Good tapes on FMA?



## Boa_101

anyone has seen and could recommend some great tapes?
How about the rick Tucci 9 volume set?
Anyone want to sell their copies?


----------



## Kirk

I don't know about good tapes, I don't formally study FMA.  But
I do have these sites book marked:

Bookmark 1 

Bookmark 2


----------



## dearnis.com

Both the Dan Inosanto and the Dog Brothers tapes are worth viewing.  Any of the Remy Presas tapes are also worthwhile (though if you trained with him they just seem to make you miss having him around.)
Obvioulsy any tapes that directly support the style you study are worth investing in.  Another very good tape, though not strictly FMA, is Bob Orlando's silat/kuntao tape from Paladin.
(Note- NOT an exhaustive list!)


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss

I've seen 'em all.  (Or tried to anyway)  I agree that any of Professor Presas' tapes are well worth viewing.  There's just something about the cheerful and non-challant way he tosses people about that is immensely enjoyable to watch.  Particularly his earlier tapes.  Also GM Bobby Taboada's tapes are filled with great content.  Innocula (sp?)  also has some good stuff.  Rick Tucci's are interesting.  The Dog brother's are "different".  (Kind of fascinating in a "Faces of Death" sort of way).  Kelly Wordon has some great material, however the content is rather "course" and not reccommended for all viewing audiences.  I saw a great tape from the Lightening Scientific group, although I suspect it was bootlegged and may not be easy to locate.  There are others, that are certainly worth viewing as well.  One can learn from everyone, even if sometimes it is only what NOT to do.

"What could be cooler than swingin' sticks???"​


----------



## Mormegil

Steve Grody's Flow of of Filipino Kali Empty Hands was really nice.  My one complaint is, sometimes, the feeder seemed a little too far to actually land the punches if they weren't countered.  Otherwise, I liked the flow and the relation to knife work.


----------



## pesilat

I'd recommend, in no particular order and some have already been mentioned:

Dan Inosanto
Bobby Taboada
Edgar Sulite
Ted Lucaylucay
Rick Tucci
Dog Brothers

And one that hasn't been mentioned (and is new and not well known yet) is "Panantukan" by Guro Harley Elmore.

This video is available at his website at http://www.warriorswaytx.com

This video is very good and gives a good overview of some of the Filipino boxing basics.

Mike


----------



## K Williams

Dog Brothers #1 & #2
http://dogbrothers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DBIOS&Category_Code=DBSERIES01

Balintawak #1 & #2
http://www.mati.com

Essential Single Stick Skills #1 & #2
http://www.cfw2.com/product.asp?s=cfw&pf_id=LESS1&dept_id=260


----------



## moromoro

hi
an old company known as mandirigma productions has some very very good tapes..... i tthink the company no longer operates???

i have the 3 tape set of kalis illustrisimo with grandmaster tatang illustrisimo... it shows a heck of a lot....

i also have the two tape set of Lapunti arnis de abanico with Grandmaster Ondo Caburnay.... 

iam getting in a few weeks from my cousin in the philippines the lightning scientific arnis tapes with Grandmaster Ben lema......

i also quite a number of other tapes but i find these tapes of these Grandmasters to be some of the best.....


terry


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi
> an old company known as mandirigma productions has some very very good tapes..... i tthink the company no longer operates???
> 
> i have the 3 tape set of kalis illustrisimo with grandmaster tatang illustrisimo... it shows a heck of a lot....
> 
> i also have the two tape set of Lapunti arnis de abanico with Grandmaster Ondo Caburnay....
> 
> iam getting in a few weeks from my cousin in the philippines the lightning scientific arnis tapes with Grandmaster Ben lema......
> 
> i also quite a number of other tapes but i find these tapes of these Grandmasters to be some of the best.....
> 
> 
> terry *




Sir,

Could you ask your esteemed instructors, why I have seen _"kalis illustrisimo"_ marketed as Kali Illustrimo. This might be an insight into the word Kali? and its' origin.

Thank you
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Rich,

Check out the thread below which has a little tidbit regarding the naming of Kalis Illustrisimo.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5964

Later,

Palusut


----------



## moromoro

hi 

yes the book the secrets of kalis illustrisimo the filipino fighting art explained........ tells you exact origins......

on page 8 the first paragrah of the intro explains this

i shall cite the paragraph
in respect to research

"we would like to make it clear from the onset that kalis illustrisimo is not to be confused with kali. Kali has become a generic name used for Filipino martial arts" as practised in the U.S. Kali is not however, the name of an ancient, all encompassing "mother art" of the philippines.  In fact, nobody that we know in the Philippines ever used that term, or had even herd of it, until it was usedin yambao's book and, later in Inosanto and Johnsons book."
"inosanto began using the term kali because his teacher, Floro villabrille, it was the ancient art of our country." (Diego & Ricketts, 1999:8)
the rest second paragraph the goes on to explaine how much of a fraud illustrisimo's relative villabrile is.......

as you can see the authors have the same views as 100% of the filipino population in the philippines KALI IS NOT A PHILIPINO WORD.........
YOU CAN CHECK ALL OF OUR 70 + DIALECTS AND LANGUAGES AND YOU WILL NOT FIND THE TERM KALI......

in an older article tatang has said that he only dicided to use the term kali because students from america kept asking if he could show them KALI..........


The secrets of kalis illustrisimo 'the filipino fighting art explained' , 2002, tuttle martial arts, boston, vermont , tokyo..


thanks guys i hope this has clarified many confusions...

terry


----------



## John J

Hi Terry,

Mandirigma Productions was a joint venture with my instructor Reynaldo S. Galang and Roberto Torres. They are a must have for any FMA enthusiast as with the Lapunti, LSA & Modern Arnis with Master Rodell Dagooc tapes. 

I posted my views on the use of kali vs. kalis with respect to Tatang's art not to confuse anyone but to simply point out that it was seen as nothing more than a word. The other issues that surfaced around it, caused quite a stir. Here is just part of my reply submitted to the Eskrima Digest yesterday as there is current discussion. 

>I don't want to open another debate but there are several issues surrounding the word "kali" not just one. I'm certain that the GM's, Masters, styles or organizations that use this word do not all share the same view. We should not generalize and direct negativity towards those who choose to use it but rather address the concerns separately. These are just some of the threads I've seen and my view on it.     

-Was "kali" an ancient pre-Hispanic fighting art indigenous to the Philippines? IMONO.
-Does the word even exist in any of the dialects?  
Apparently so, words such as Kaliradman, Pagkalikali, Kalirongan all contain the "ROOT" word.  
-Is the word "CURRENTLY" used in the Philippines?
Yes, as Roland Dantes has pointed out with great detail.
-Is Kali any different from Arnis/Eskrima?
No, it's just a word that was adopted by practitioners in the Philippines and U.S. It is not to make any distinction between blade & blunted weaponry as the majority of Arnis/Eskrima includes both.   

IMOthe biggest criticism seems to be whether or not it is an ancient fighting form, mother art or specifically a bladed art. I think most of us agree that it is not. I respect the concerns for truthfulness on Filipino history & culture because it is my heritage too. So then, what else is there to discuss on this word?<

At best, the only argument left would be, "at what point did this word evolve in the many dialects of the Philippines?". 

John J
BAKBAKAN International
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## moromoro

john j

have you seen the lightning arnis video what is in it? does GM lema do all the techniques?

also on my illustrisimo video they are advertising the yamboa arnis taken from the book in the 50's who demonstrates this system???

thanks

Terry


----------



## Dave Fulton

My recommendations (off the top of my head) would be:

Pekiti-tirsia International's 

Dog Brothers Original Series (have not seen the 2nd set, but suspect that they'll be good as well).

Bobby Taboada's Balintawak

I have seen others that either I have not seen enough of to form an opinion or simply was not impressed with.

Since Boa_101 asked specifically about Rick Tucci's set, I will say this based upon my limited exposure to them.  I think that they'd be ok if you were looking to pick up a few new drills or something, to supplement other tapes/training.  However, I would not make them the foundation of your training.

Respectfully,

Dave Fulton


----------



## John J

Yes, I have all the titles from Mandirigma Productions. The LSA series offers a good overview of the system which includes solo baston locking, disarms, empty-hand and the combat drill, Bigay-Tama. It includes GM Lema, Maestro Elmer Ybanez & Maestro Vic Sanchez. 

Another company Lionheart (also no longer operating) released LSA videos with Maestro Elmer Ybanez. The participants demonstrate the breakdown & progression of Espada y Daga, the use of Payong(sp?) which I interpret to be a variation of Sumbrada among other things. On a separate title (Full Contact Stickfighting ), you can get a glimpse of Maestro Ybanez & LSA students sparring. 

>also on my illustrisimo video they are advertising the yamboa arnis taken from the book in the 50's who demonstrates this system???

I don't recall the Mandirigma or Unique releases to have included Yambao. Can you clarify? However, with permission of the Yambao family, the book "Mga Karunungan Sa Larong Arnis will be released in English by Master Reynaldo S. Galang.


----------



## Stickgrappler

if you are into palm stick/pocket stick, the late ted lucaylucay's POCKET STICK is a must have.


----------



## arnisador

What's the URL?


----------



## moromoro

yeah on my version of kalis illustrisimo at the end of each video it say more upcomming title from madirigma productions and it includes both LSA with manoy Ben Lema and it says also Yamboa's Mga Karunungan Sa Larong Arnis 

thanks

terry


----------



## K Williams

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What's the URL? *



http://www.cfw2.com/product.asp?s=cfw&pf_id=PSO1&dept_id=260


----------



## moromoro

i just had another look at the videos and it also said 

another upcomming title from mandirigma productions

prof vistacions, vistacion kuntao arnis

as well as LSA ft GM lema

and Yamboas classic the art of arnis


thanks

terry


----------



## John J

I believe tapes featuring Professor Visitacion were on the agenda but fell through. As mentioned, LSA with GM Lema is completed. FMA enthusiasts will soon have a chance to read Yambao but I don't think a video is in the making.


----------



## Rommel

I haven't actually seen them, but after doing a search in the internet I came across the video tapes offered by Bakbakan. Has anyone seen these tapes and can do a good review?

http://www.bakbakan.com/aff-prog.htm


----------



## moromoro

i haven't seen them, but the kalis illustrisimo of mandirigma productions features Chris rickkets, i can tell you know the kalis illustrisimo tapes offered by bakbakan featuring chris ricketts is no way going to be as good as the mandirigma kalis illustrisimo,,,

why?

the mandirigma productions feature tatang illustrisimo


----------



## Dieter

Have a look at my homepage under 

http://www.abanico.de

I have produced aboput 35 videos relating to FMA styles and topics for example about Modern Arnis, Doce Pares, Inayan Eskrima, Balisong, JKD and Kali, Rapid Arnis, Kali/Sikaran etc.

All videos are professionally produced and I have had only good comments about them from my customers.


The website is available in german and english language and I can deliver all the videos also in english/NTSC format, as needed in the US.


Regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
ABANICO Video Productions
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## moromoro

yeah dieter


when are you going to put some real grandmasters From the Philippines on your videos.???.

also on your site you have videos that arent by your company (abanico) will your australian distributer carry these also???

thanks

Terry


----------



## Dieter

Hi Terry,



> when are you going to put some real grandmasters From the Philippines on your videos.???.



You know how strict some Grandmasters are with their techniques. So sometimes it is not so easy to get to the advanced techniques in normal training, not to speak, that one puts them on video, that everybody can buy. 
I offered it to Professor Remy Presas, but he wasn´t in Germany long enough for a production and he also wanted to have some of his american students as partners. So he preferred to fim in the US.
Duiring my recent trip to the Philippines, I was limited on time myself and my main focus was on training and not on the production of Videos. 
So this is a questrion, I cannot answer right now. One day perhaps. But for the videos are not aimed at the 20 years of experience FMA practitioners, the videos that I produced wih the differnet authors and myself have very high value of content and quality, even though not old Grandmasters are featured.



> also on your site you have videos that arent by your company (abanico) will your australian distributer carry these also???



No, sorry, I can only distribut these here from Germany and I don´t have the rights on these import videos, as they are called on the homepage, to sell to retailers abroad. If you are interested in some of these, you would have to order them directly from me.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
ABANICO Video Productions


----------



## moromoro

hi dieter

thanks

i have one more question who did you train with when you where in the philippines?? did you only stay in manila??

i also just returned from training in the philippines on the 6th of march i will be going back there next year, i was interested in finding the adresses of other masters to train with..

thanks

terry


----------



## Dieter

Hi Terry,



> i have one more question who did you train with when you where in the philippines?? did you only stay in manila??



I only stayed in Manila. I was interested in Training in Modern Arnis and all the relevant Masters were there.

I know that ther are many quaified Masters and Grandmasters of many different styles in the provinces, but I have been training Modern Arnis and Modern Arnis related FMA since 1978, so this is my prime focus.

I was fortunate enough to do private training with the following Modern Arnis Masters/Grandmasters from the different organisations:

Cristino Vasquez, 9. Dan, MARPPIO (Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organisation) before IMAF (International Modern Arnis Federation), Rene Tongson, 8. Dan (IMAF), Jerry de la Cruz, 8. Dan (Arnis Cruzada), Rodel Dagooc, 8. Dan, AAI (Arnis Association International), Vicente Sanchez, 8. Dan (Kali/Arnis Philippines) und Samuel Dulay, 6. Dan (IMAF-secretary).

If you are in Manila have a look at the gmy of Rodel Dagooc. It in in the 3rd floor of the Quirino Grandstand, Rizal Park (Luneta) in Manila. He has good connections to other Masters and styles and he is a very good instructor. The americans gave him the nickname "smoking stick". Once you have seen him, you know why.

I hope that helped.


Regards


Dieter


----------



## John J

Hi Rommel,

It will be difficult to give a fair review on the current tapes available on the program. They were originally produced for our Chapter Members as a guide to some drills, forms and training methods. Another purpose was to maintain some consistency in the teaching, progression & training structure. 

It was the growing interest in the Ilustrisimo system and Bakbakan International that inspired Master Galang to develop a  program for "outside" parties. We decided to include the original tapes as there was still a need for them. We are currently in the process of revamping the remaining volumes. The focus is more on applications, or instruction.

Please note that this program was NOT designed for "instructorship certification." No rank is awarded to any participants. 

Hope this helps!

Yours in the Arts,

John J


----------



## moromoro

hi dieter

sorry for the late reply, yes i visited master Rodel's gym i went up there on a sunday morning at about 7:45am the gym was opened but no one was there.. i visited the gym by accident a friend of mine told me that if i went to rizal park of a sunday morning i would find eskrimador's practicing there.. i saw alot of kung fu but no eskrima!!!

only the modern arnis gym there...

thanks

terry


----------



## Dieter

Hello Terry,

soor you went the without meeting anybody. As far as I know, Rodel has classes on Saturday and Sunday morning at 9 o´clock. Before he may be running or also training in the park.

Usually he is there also in the afternoon during the week, becaus ehe also has some classes. I think monday and wednesday at 6 o´clock pm. But I am not sure.

Did you leave him a message on the table, so he could call you back? This would be a goods way to get in contact with him.


I hope you will meet him, because he is really nice and a very fast Arnisador.

Best regards from Germany


Dieter


----------



## moromoro

yes i dindnt get to meet him unfortunately,

but i will be back next year to vist my wife's family in luzon i will stay in the mabini mansion for about 1 week hopefully that will be a weeks worth of training with him if he has afternoon classes... i train in the mornings with GM Andy Abrain (moro moro orabes heneral) in quezon city...

one more question dieter, 

have you met GM Joe Mena of doblete rapillion ??

do you know where he teaches??

i would like to also train with him next year if i can

thanks again dieter, 
also iam sorry to hear about master Rodels daughter hopefully she will be ok..


terry


----------



## Dieter

Hello Terry, 

unfortunately I did not meet GM Mena. But Engeneer Diaz, Director of PIGSSAY of the Philippine Tourism Authority is training  doblete rapillion. Through him it should be possible to contact GM Mena.

His e-mail is: dgminfra@philtourism.com

I hope that helps


Regards


Dieter


----------



## moromoro

thanks dieter 

i will have just sent him an email..


terry


----------



## Rommel

Dieter,

I was looking through all your video tapes http://www.abanico.de
which all look really interesting when I came across GRU spetsnaz which is a tape in French of two former spetsnaz teaching their methods. Do you know if their style is systema, ROSS, kadochnikov's, Popov's GRU spetsnaz?

I am a student of Vladimir Vasiliev, but I have a behavioral problem where periodically I just have to collect things like martial arts video tapes. Before it was stamps, comic books, coins, etc. 

Do you know if other tapes are offered from them and exactly where these instructors currently live?


----------



## Dieter

Hello Rommel,



> Do you know if their style is systema, ROSS, kadochnikov's, Popov's GRU spetsnaz?



Sorry, I don´t know. The videos in that section are imported ones so I don´t know much of the background and I don´t have a Gru Spetsnaz video here right now to have a look on the cover. The ABANICO Videos are all produced by myself, mostly with other authors. (I authored 10 of them) so I can tell you a lot about those.

But I have seen the Gru Spetsnaz video and I have seen videos from Vladimir Vasiliev and I can tell you, these two styles are very different. The Gru Spetsnaz people in the video are demonstrating techniques, that look very much like simple Karate techniques.



> periodically I just have to collect things like martial arts video tapes. Before it was stamps, comic books, coins, etc.



You are most welcome to do so  
The video in the ABANICO section I can deliver in english NTSC version, the videos from the import section are only available in PAL and thelanguage that is specified on the homepage.

Still I am sure, you will find a lot of interesting tapes in the ABANICO section, and I can tell you, you will not regret it. They are all professionally produced and have a very different touch compared to most US instructional videos.


I hope you find something that suits your interest.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
ABANICO Video
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Rommel

Your "Reactive Knife Defense System" and "Pressure Sensitive Nerve Areas" from Inayan Escrima look very tempting for me. How similar is the pressure point work to Dillman's. Aside from this, do you have any other pressure point videos?


----------



## Dieter

Well, I have a little problem with the: Strike these 3 points first and the 4th strike will work as long as the opponent has not moved in between.
It is a little drastic, but this is the way I see it.

In the PSNA video, Pressure Sensitiver Nerve Areas, we cover 13 different points all over the body, that work, how and why.
We show which nerve are attacked, how they should be attacked and in which situations it is sensible, to use these techniques and points.

All in all a very good video and one of the last videos of the late Mike Inay. Really excellent and I have a lot of happy customers, who have this tape.

On the 6th Karate video: Tekki and Naihanchi, we also cover quite a bit of Kyushojutsu, which is the Nerve point manipulation. This is a little in the direction of George Dillman, but not too much. 


I hope that helps. 


Regards


Dieter


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *Your "Reactive Knife Defense System" and "Pressure Sensitive Nerve Areas" from Inayan Escrima look very tempting for me. How similar is the pressure point work to Dillman's. *



I took a seminar in each of these from Mr. Inay before his passing and in my opinion the PSNA material is not at all like Mr. Dillman's (which I know only from attending several seminars of his style). Typically one hit a single spot in order to get a desired reaction. Much of it would seem unsurprising to a martial artist I think; it was developed with police officers in mind, if memory serves. It seemed practical to me.


----------



## Rommel

Can you describe how the seminar was like? How about a summary review? Was the knife work typical for arnis or did he add something new and unique?


----------



## arnisador

This was circa 1997, so I am working from rusty memory. The turnout was embarrassingly small--there were more instructors than attendees. The knife defense was empty hand vs. the knife and contained no surprises--it was typical for FMA.

The PSNA material was interesting. He had clearly really considered what a police officer might need and had developed techniques that not only would work but could be worked in. I'd like to take a follow-up seminar in it some time.


----------



## Rommel

"I'd like to take a follow-up seminar in it some time."

Is there anyone you can recommend that can teach this now that he has passed away?

I live in the Greater Toronto, Canada area and would love to supplement my training by learning this aspect of FMA.


----------



## arnisador

No, I don't of any--that was my sole interaction with him (over two consecutive days). Contact Ray Terry at Eskrima Digest:
http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm
http://www.inayan.com


----------



## Dieter

> The knife defense was empty hand vs. the knife and contained no surprises--it was typical for FMA.



Well, this really depends on your knowledge. 
I thought, it has a different touch, because it uses different principles than most FMA Knife-System.

Most systems use the "Tapping drill", where you make contact to the knife hand of the opponent with the opposite hand. So if the attacker gives a number one (meaning, he attacks the left throat of the defender), the defender usually uses his right hand for the contact to have contact with the outside of the forearm to the knife-hand.
Not in Mike Inay´s system: He uses the "closer hand, palm down" principle, so you would use the left hand for the first contact and through the palm down principle, he would use the outside of the left forearm for the contact. Then the right would take over. This is different to many opf the other FMA knife concepts.

Also, there is a very refined systematic approach, how to automatize the defense movement against the knife. All is demonstrated on the video in detail.  
Granted, you cannot reinvent the wheel, but I thought, there are quite a few valid things in his concepts that I did not finde that way in other knife-concepts. (I am not saying that any one is better, just different.)



To get in contact with the Inayan System of Eskrima, you can either contact Jason Inay under

http://www.inayan.com

or other senior Instructors of the late Mike Inay under

http://www.inayaneskrima.com


At least there are only 2 groups after the death of Suro Mike Inay.

Contact them both and see who is in your area or visit semiars of both groups. Both groups are serious practitioners of the FMA and carry on the legacy of Suro Mike Inay. Both are well worth having a look at.


Best regards from Germany


Diete Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis
(and close friend of the late Suro Mike Inay)


----------



## arnisador

I only attended one afternoon seminar, six or so years ago (hence my terse answers), and so Mr. Knüttel's knowledge is likely to be more complete and more current in this regard. I had seen both ideas about blocking that Mr. Knüttel mentions in various FMA systems so nothing was really new to me, though some things were different from Modern Arnis in particular. But I would agree that Mr/ Inay had a well thought out training system for this program. It did make use as I recall of natural reactions but otherwise was a fairly standard "pass the blade" approach.

I certainly don't mean to sound negative about it or its value. Am I correct in recalling that this, like the PSNA system, was directed first and foremost at law enforcement offciers?


----------



## Dieter

> I certainly don't mean to sound negative about it or its value. Am I correct in recalling that this, like the PSNA system, was directed first and foremost at law enforcement offciers?



Hello Arnisador,

you are correct.
Especially the reative knife program was taught to police instructors all over the United States, so that they taught this program to the police officers. It was designed for law enfores officers to cope with the first blade attack. All techniques are kept simple and all movements try to follow a very similar or even the same pattern for easier automatisation, so that also policemen with no 20 years of martial arts training experience were able to use and apply it.

You were also right with the direct strike and approach with the PSNA. If this was first or mainly taught to the police I don´t know, but due to the good contacts of Suro Mike Inay to the law enforcement it is quite likely. But, I cannot say this for sure.

Regards

Diete Knüttel


----------



## Mark Lynn

A while back someone asked about Rick Tucci's (?) tapes.  From what I saw I thought they were pretty good, in that if you have studied Gruo Dan Inosanto's system than he lays it out in a logical progression.  Watching them I noticed alot of the drills and things I had done over the years at his seminars and the gaps were filled in between the drills for me.  However if your not doing that system than they were pretty decent (good quality).

A couple of tapes that weren't mentioned that people might like.

Remy- theres a two tape series of a live seminar with David NG  (forgive my spelling if it's wrong), Rolland, and Remy filmed around 2000 on Sinawali applications and a little Tapi Tapi.  That I bought from Video Quest a couple of years ago.  Excellent quality and content.

And George Dillman has a tape of a live seminar called "Go with the Flow" with Remy and Wally Jay that was pretty good as well.  I don't have this one so I don't know what number it is but it was filmed around 1990.  A neighbor had it and loaned it to me. 

After seeing GM Toaboda at a seminar I bought some of his series and they are good as well.  It helped me to see a little bit more of the Modern Arnis.

One other tape that I thought was good in that I hadn't seen this type of material before and that was on a "Wind and Rock" (?) tape of (put out by Joesph Simonet) (?) of a seminar with Chris (Something) it's the 3rd tape of the series.  He is a Doce Pares and Escrido (?) instructor, his demo at the end of it is (was to me at least) quite impressive.

Sorry but I'm typing this away from my house so I don't have access to look up and spell the names right.  I mean no offense.  

For those who bought the old series of GM Remy's, the Black Belt series, or the new ones from Jeff D.  Which one's are better?


----------



## moromoro

i have never seen any of the Prof (R.I.P) tapes but i can tell you hands down delany's are no way going to be as good........


----------



## Seigi

All of the Professor's Tapes are excellent in my opinion. They teach great basics into some advanced techniques. 
(Highlty recommended!) The original six & the 3 BB magazine tapes.


Peace


----------



## Guro Harold

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *The original six & the 3 BB magazine tapes.
> *



Hi Seigi,

Actually, there are seven tapes from the original series.

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I think that his original set is his best work.


----------



## Guro Harold

The original tape series is rich with information, I watch it the most!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *The original tape series is rich with information, I watch it the most!!! *



Amen brother!


----------



## Mark Lynn

I've seen all of the tapes of the Professor's his original series and the BB tapes, I asked the question to see the veiws of others.

However the tapes of Jeff D.'s I was asking about are the ones that the Professor filmed not the ones Jeff did.


----------



## Seigi

Your correct Palusut, thanks.

I've only seen a couple of the tapes of the series of 15 that the proffesor released before he Passed away (R.I.P) & what i saw was INCREDIBLE to say the least.

He is so incredibly fluid, relaxed & on the videos when he would demonstrate a technique, he would be looking away from his opponent & talking to the camera & at the same time, disarming & throwing his partner. Awesome!

He did that at a seminar in Chicago & that's what hooked me on Modern Arnis.

Peace


----------



## moromoro

where can i buy the original modern arnis tapes?????


----------



## Dan Anderson

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *
> 
> For those who bought the old series of GM Remy's, the Black Belt series, or the new ones from Jeff D.  Which one's are better? *



I like the old ones best.  The newer ones do go over a lot of the cane sparring traps and the like that RP was teaching in his last years so they add to the collection.  The batch, however, have a ton of material in them and in my opinion, form the bulk of the system.  The Black Belt magazine tapes were a toss off and probably done because Black Belt has good distribution.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador

There are now Sayoc Kali DVDs available at:
www.sayoc.com


----------



## DoxN4cer

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *I like the old ones best.  The newer ones do go over a lot of the cane sparring traps and the like that RP was teaching in his last years so they add to the collection.  The batch, however, have a ton of material in them and in my opinion, form the bulk of the system.  The Black Belt magazine tapes were a toss off and probably done because Black Belt has good distribution.
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *




I agree with Tim and Dan. The original 7... the first 6 + the 7th filmed at Irwin Carmicael's in 1990 encompass what I believe to be the core of the system. The series from blackbelt  had a lot of Balintawak influenced material that leads into tapi-tapi. There's some good stuff there, it's just not the meat of the system... the term "parlor tricks" comes to mind. I can't comment on the Delaney tapes. Haven't seen them and probably won't... financial reasons mainly. 

Good tapes... Kelly Worden's Natural Spirit Kuntao tape is pretty good in terms of line familiarization and functional movement. Good material, but the transition from one section of the tape to another is a little odd... but over all it was quite good.

Tim Kashino


----------



## LAKANPOPOT

> _Originally posted by John J _
> *Yes, I have all the titles from Mandirigma Productions. The LSA series offers a good overview of the system which includes solo baston locking, disarms, empty-hand and the combat drill, Bigay-Tama. It includes GM Lema, Maestro Elmer Ybanez & Maestro Vic Sanchez.
> 
> Another company Lionheart (also no longer operating) released LSA videos with Maestro Elmer Ybanez. The participants demonstrate the breakdown & progression of Espada y Daga, the use of Payong(sp?) which I interpret to be a variation of Sumbrada among other things. On a separate title (Full Contact Stickfighting ), you can get a glimpse of Maestro Ybanez & LSA students sparring.
> 
> >also on my illustrisimo video they are advertising the yamboa arnis taken from the book in the 50's who demonstrates this system???
> 
> I don't recall the Mandirigma or Unique releases to have included Yambao. Can you clarify? However, with permission of the Yambao family, the book "Mga Karunungan Sa Larong Arnis will be released in English by Master Reynaldo S. Galang. *





John J,
I am looking for Elmer Ybanez tapes produced by lionheart. Do you know where I can find this tape?

Lakanpopot


----------



## lhommedieu

Lots of people mention great tapes, but I've noticed that some are easier to get a hold of than others.

The Kalis Illustrusimo tapes from Mandrigama are very good.  Is the LSA series still availalbe?  

I also like Billy McGrath's Pekiti International tapes, which review seminar content.  You need to attend the seminars in order to purchase them - but that's a good thing also!

Lionheart did some Pekiti Tirsia tapes with Nene Tortal back in the '80's (?).  Are these tapes still available?

Where can I buy the original Remy Presas tapes?  I tried renting from Billy Moody's organization, but someone has had the tapes for several _months_ and refuses to return them.   (Whoever you are - I've been first on the waiting list for as many _months_ as you've decided to keep them.  What is it that you think you're not seeing?)  Are the originals out of print?  Who owns the rights to reissue them?  I dont' want to buy copies from anyone if the rights are still in probate.  Advice, anyone?

From the little I've seen, Rick Tucci's series is also quite good.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## John J

Try contacting Allen Sachetti at: www.sachettis.com for the LSA w/Maestro Ybanez and PT w/GM Tortal releases. Lionheart was his company, I believe. 

Regarding the Ilustrisimo tapes from Mandirigma, you may contact Master Reynaldo S. Galang at: arjee@aol.com He had very limited copies left and had no intention on re-releasing these tapes.

I am releasing my 1st instructional tapes titled "The Combat Principles of DeCuerdas" and "Dos Mano Methods" in March 2004. I hope to offer some personal insight to these Warrior Arts!       


Yours in the Arts,

John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## LabanB

Hi John,

  Will these productions be available in Pal and as DVDs?

Bill


----------



## DoxN4cer

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Lots of people mention great tapes, but I've noticed that some are easier to get a hold of than others...
> 
> The Kalis Illustrusimo tapes from Mandrigama are very good.  Is the LSA series still availalbe?
> 
> 
> Steve Lamade *



The tapes from Mandirigma/Reflections/Arjee Enterprises  ( I've seen the Illustrisimo and LSA tapes) are good in terms of seeing the GMs demonstrating their systems. While there is a great deal of combative information there, they lack in instructional content. I'm quite sure that the tapes were intended to generate further interest in the systems that they illustrate rather than to serve as lessons by proxy.  

The tapes offer precious little instructional content unless you have time to review the tapes in slow motion over and over.  They do however, offer a great overview of the systems as demonstrated by the GMs and their senior students.  They are great reference material.

Tim Kashino


----------



## John J

Bill, assuming you are inquiring about the Mandirigma releases, they are available in VHS/PAL format only.   

You are absolutely correct Tim! The tapes were not meant to be  instructional but more demonstrative. Some great tapes to have for your collection.

John


----------



## DoxN4cer

Thank you John.  The tapes are not totally devoid of combative information.   You really have to take the time to figure out what is there, and then take the time to play with it in order to glean some benefit out of them. 

When exactly will you be releasing your videos?

Tim Kashino


----------



## LabanB

Hi John,

  Nope, I was referring to your 1st series of instructional tapes!

Bill


----------



## dohap

is there any chance to buy these old tapes?
I'm not from US, so I got limited access to American market...


----------



## John J

Tim,

I am hoping to release the tapes by mid-to-late March. I will be launching a website with general information and clips of my upcoming series shortly. 

Bill,

I had no intention on releasing the videos on DVD. However, I will consider it if it is taken well. 

Dohap,

Please refer to my previous post for information on all the tapes released by Mandirigma Productions/Arjee Enterprises.


John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## CiNcO dOsE

whats a reasonable price for these tapes (kali ilustrisimo from mandirigma)?!

100$us for 3 tapes (the whole set), including shipping and handling, cool on this!?

where else can you get these tapes besides from master rey galang?!

could you still find these tapes in philippines?!


out of these 2 sets:
1) kalis ilustrisimo by christopher ricketts
2) kalis ilustrisimo from mandirigma

which one would you guys recommend to get first?!

thanks peeps
:asian:


----------



## lhommedieu

I haven't seen the tapes from Christopher Ricketts - although I am sure that they are very good.

The ones from Mandrigama feature Tatang Illustrisimo (as well as his senior students).   Even though he is late in years, it is obvious that Tatang Illustrisimo practiced an art of an extremely high quality, and there are a lot of lessons to be learned here.   I think that they're well worth the money and then some.  You should slow them down and take a close look at the timing of the counter for counters, for example (I took each technique and put it onto Windows Movie Files, to avoid having to rewind constantly).  The Laro Laro (sp?) is also very interesting with respect to the timing.   As has been said before, this is not an "instructional" tape per se:  you just need to look with an appreciative eye and say "I'd like to be able to do _that_ - just the way it's being done!"

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## John J

Hello Fellow Eskrimadors!

Just a shameless plug to let you know that I have launched my official website which streams a clip off "The Combat Principles of DeCuerdas" which is Vol.I of my newly released instructional series. 

The Combat Principles of DeCuerdas covers "rebounding" as it applies to offense & defense. In offense, it is used as enganyos or feints while in defense, you will rebound in a counter or recounter. The purpose of this tape is to understand the principle. It is not technique driven.  

Volume II covers the Dos Manos Methods. It includes footwork, basic strikes, flowing attacks, short skirmish exercise and reverts to "Escalera DeCuerdas", a drill covered in Vol. I    

Please visit www.swacom.com for my story and more!

Hope to meet some of you at the FMA Expo in Vegas this weekend.

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (SWACOM)
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## Northstorm

John J said:
			
		

> Try contacting Allen Sachetti at: www.sachettis.com for the LSA w/Maestro Ybanez and PT w/GM Tortal releases. Lionheart was his company, I believe.


I have tried to get the old Tortal tapes, but other than an occasional tape showing up on ebay, they are impossible to get.  When GM Tortal and GM Gaje parted ways, GM Tortals tapes were no longer offered by Lionheart and others who sold them, and were loyal to GM Gaje.  However Tortal does have a great tape out produced by Greg Alland that can be ordered at www.kalisilat.com 

Northstorm


----------



## DoxN4cer

Northstorm said:
			
		

> I have tried to get the old Tortal tapes, but other than an occasional tape showing up on ebay, they are impossible to get.  When GM Tortal and GM Gaje parted ways, GM Tortals tapes were no longer offered by Lionheart and others who sold them, and were loyal to GM Gaje.  However Tortal does have a great tape out produced by Greg Alland that can be ordered at www.kalisilat.com
> 
> Northstorm



Yep, I tried to contact Mr. Sachetti for a copy of the contrada tape from the now defunct Lionheart.  I had a copy a while back, but it's in a box that my ex-wife held on to during our divorce procedings, which probably means that it's in a landfill somewhere in SoCal.  Hell hath no fury...

I received no reply from Mr. Sachetti, which is probabably a good indicator that he's not willing to reproduce the tape for anyone.  Can't win 'em all.

Haven't seen the Tortal tape from G. Alland, but I had the opportunity to meet and train with GM Tortal in the PI.  Good stuff.

r/

Tim Kashino


----------

